# Tweaks..



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Anyone taken the car to bits or had a play in the systems as yet?
Whats possible, whats not on VAGCOM?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Had a look this morning and the system is really different from previous models, I wasn't able to make any worthwhile changes. :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Man the system is over complex and mostly in german!

I managed to get comfort open/closing on, alarm won't beep on are - I'm guessing because it doesn't have a horn, it's a siren. 
Going to have another play later see if i can find a way around.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> Man the system is over complex and mostly in german!
> 
> I managed to get comfort open/closing on, alarm won't beep on are - I'm guessing because it doesn't have a horn, it's a siren.
> Going to have another play later see if i can find a way around.


Probably best not to change too much, especially if you're hoping to swap it for the one you ordered.

Have you found the VAGCOM code to change the seat colour yet?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You could argue it better to mess with one you're giving back in case something goes wrong...


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Agree, not like the Audi people would notice anyway bearing in mind what they missed when they got it for you.

Hope the dealer steps up tomorrow and resolves issues to your satisfaction


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Had a little look today, the system is a little weird where the VC is concerned.
I did some basic stuff.


----------



## Nick_S (Feb 21, 2015)

Remarkably similar to the settings in our Qashqai! Must find your other thread now as hadn't realised you might be returning it!


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> Had a little look today, the system is a little weird where the VC is concerned.
> I did some basic stuff.


What you did here?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbd119 (Jan 2, 2010)

Good to see the adaptive cruise option in there - just need the hardware attached to the car as an option


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

Does anyone know if Cruise Control can be retrofit as mine doesn't have the factory option? 
I am getting an independent to check the data on mine tomorrow but he thinks on the MK III everything is written so that only Audi dealers can make these sort of additions with Audi Germany sending a release code to enable it.
I imagine Audi dealers would charge their hourly rate for this.


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

Which VCDS module did you guys use to scan the car?

My Mico-can can't access it


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You cant do anything with micro-can


----------



## Timar (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi Thosiba,

Can you please give me a coding for the following options that you activated on TT VC:

- Traffic jam assist
- Predict. efficiency assist

Thank you


----------

